# Smoker Trailer Feedback



## Preacher Man (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm eyeballing this on Craigslist.
https://missoula.craigslist.org/for/d/polson-bbq-smoker-trailer/6793720993.html

Anybody care to offer feedback?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2019)

That looks like it would be a nice rig. You have a place to keep indoors ? An investment like that, I'm  a little possessive about keeping things out of the weather.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah, I would have a place. But I'm also wondering if it is really worth that investment, though.

Or would I be better off keeping my eyes open for a used Lang or Meadow Creek, or the like?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2019)

Depends on whether you like to cook for crowds, and need a cooker rig on wheels....


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 15, 2019)

Anybody ever played with double exhaust pipes? What would be the pros and cons to this?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2019)

My smokehouse has double vents on the sides. It also has double intake air vents. I did this for a more even draft of heat through my smokehouse.
Looking at the rig you posted, could be that doubling the square tubing had the perfect square inches of flew vent per the calculations he was using so he just used two....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2019)

Seems high. I think you can get a lang for around that price new. Ill go check and update in a minute


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice smoker trailer! Although I’ll agree with bmudd seems kind of high. I know prices vary from area to area but I think you would be better off buying a case of beer and searching around some more.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2019)

You can get teh Lang 48 for 2800. With warming box 3200. Lang 60 for 4200. With warming box for 4800.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2019)

If your thinking of using it for catering or cooking for a lot of people, it seems like a pretty nice rig.
Especially with the gas grill on the back. However I think I would like to see it in action & see what kind of condition it is in. If this is just for you & your family & friends, then a new Lang would be my choice. I only have the 36, without the warming box & it's never been totally full. I think if I had the room I would have bought the 48, just for the extra space. But my back yard is small & the 48, just wouldn't fit anywhere.
Al


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 16, 2019)

I've toyed with the idea off and on about doing some catering and/or food venues (fairs, festivals, etc.). I've been eyeballing Lang smokers for a long time, but it also seems that buying them used is a pretty rare find.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jan 20, 2019)

Is it a homemade smoker? I bought a homemade smoker before and there was a lot of unfinished and poor quality work, that I didn’t know about. Spent $1000 with local welder make it right.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 21, 2019)

sacedbysapp said:


> Is it a homemade smoker?


The guy says it was a custom build from someone in Texas.


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

Preacher Man
 you are on the prowel, for certain.  I like your smoker style!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> Preacher Man
> you are on the prowel, for certain.  I like your smoker style!


I have been for a while. I play with an MES 30 right now, but I'm ready to get back into stick burning like I did when I was in Texas. But I want something better than that cheapo New Braunfels I used back then, and something bigger where I can smoke for shindigs and also take around from time to time to smoke for vets and first responders as a way to say "Thank you."


----------

